# Why is my pullet in the coop?



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Free having been in there all night, she has only been out a few times. She gets picked on by another bird that is a food hog, so input food and water in the coop for her and she's eating and drinking fine. Is she just hiding, assimilating with the coop because she may be ready to lay, or is she sick. How do I know which it is? Thanks all!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She's probubly staying away from the hen.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

That's so sad  I hope the dynamic changes once I can let them run around.


----------

